

Facebook, Forever 21, and the Hidden Hypocrisies of Capitalism - naner
http://partialobjects.com/2011/06/facebook-forever-21-and-the-hidden-hypocrisies-of-capitalism/

======
noonespecial
Steve Jobs. Counter example.

Build what you wanted but couldn't buy because it didn't exist and win.

